# Audio Technica AT-PHA30i - ipod powered amp



## beatbandit

Geek Stuff 4 U - For Geeks By Geeks Audio Technica amplifier for iPod

 Anyone else curious?


----------



## vkvedam

Nah! It's getting powered by the iPod battery. Just sort of a volume booster in my view.


----------



## shigzeo

it is a real amp, powered by a 20mw X2 amp, but is unique to connect to the iPod, much like the Fiio E1. I think it is a great idea if AT can pull off a good implementation of it. Who knows, maybe they oem from Fiio - I cannot imagine they make even half of their massive line of products.


----------



## ClieOS

I can tell you for sure that FiiO didn't OEM it for AT. In fact it is more like AT copied the idea since FiiO announced the idea first almost half a year ago (or you can call it spontaneous-idea-generating on AT's part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

 One thing I don't understand is why AT has to make the output so weak. 20mW is barely better than some DAP's headphone-out. Other than that it looks pretty solid. Personally I am more interest in the other small portable amp AT is releasing at the same time (no sure what model it is though).


----------



## shigzeo

The model is called the PHA10, but both look impressive. by OEM, I mean that Fiio may be the OEM for them - in other words, maybe AT buys from Fiio.

 More information on both here: Audio Technica AT-PHA3i and AT-PHA10 headphone amps


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, that's the one.

 I understand what you mean but still, FiiO didn't OEM anything for AT (I heard it from James @ FiiO himself).


----------



## shigzeo

okay, good. yeah, anyway, i may hear them soon as I'll be in japan!


----------



## T.IIZUKA

AT-PHA30i BK/WH JPY12,600






 Japanese-Page
http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/prod...at-pha30i.html

 AT-PHA10 BK/WH JPY6,300.






 Japanese-Page
http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/prod.../at-pha10.html


----------



## Yukster

I am pretty curious about how the AT-PHA30i sounds like. I bought the Icon Mobile amp but i found that I do need a remote for the iPod Touch. If it synergies nicely with the CK100 I would be pretty happy.

 BTW, I believe elecom had a similar LOD/Remote which they sold for the last several years called the AVD-RCAD1WH.


----------



## ClieOS

JPY12,600 is like US$140, right? That is real expensive. It will have too be extreme good to warrant that price tag.


----------



## Yukster

Actually its around 8900 to 9800 yen retail, which is about $100 USD. Considering that my Icon Mobile amp cost me about 20,000 total when you include the LOD and the cable, it puts everything into perspective.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yukster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually its around 8900 to 9800 yen retail, which is about $100 USD. Considering that my Icon Mobile amp cost me about 20,000 total when you include the LOD and the cable, it puts everything into perspective._

 

I would think it is because Icon Mobile is severely overpriced in Japan (my understanding is Icon Mobile is around US$150 in Japan's local retail). You can actually buy directly from NuForce for $120, shipping included. A non-fancy LOD can be obtained from eBay for $10~20 with free shipping. Assuming if you get lucky on the custom, the total of both will come cheaper than buying from a Japanese retailer on the amp alone. Plus, don't forget Icon Mobile also has an USB DAC.

 I think a fair comparison with be iBasso T4, which is about $110 in retail, or at least it should have the performance of a really good cmoy.


----------



## Yukster

Yes, the Icon Mobile is overpriced if you buy it in Japan at retail prices. I bought a OK LOD and a interconnect cable all at the same time. I will use the Icon Mobile when I am at home, either with a CD player or my laptop, but using it in the subway during rush hour is too much of a hassle. I had the old Elecom inline remote for the iPod, and I loved the convenience of it but hated how it made everything connected to it brighter and seemed to compress the sound a little. This is why I am waiting for the AT-PHA30i. I am hoping it will have better synergy with the CK100 since they are both Audio Technica products. Actually, the Fiio E1 would also work, and I will try get on through DealExtreme.


----------



## DOUGHN

AT-PHA30i BK/WH JPY12,600

 too bad NOT compatible with iPhones


----------



## Yukster

I bought one, and I am currently burning it in. 

 Right off the bat when paired with the ATH-CK100, there is slightly more bass when compared to the Icon Mobile.

 More impressions to come after I listen to it some more.


----------



## fulayg

Just came out in Hong Kong. Bought one 

 At first test, can't really tell a difference besides more bass and better highs through the SE530's i use. 

 Question is... will it sound better after burning it it? This amp need burning in?

 P.S. it does not have a mic function and cannot use earphone to listen to calls


----------



## DOUGHN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fulayg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just came out in Hong Kong. Bought one 

 At first test, can't really tell a difference besides more bass and better highs through the SE530's i use. 

 Question is... will it sound better after burning it it? This amp need burning in?

 P.S. it does not have a mic function and cannot use earphone to listen to calls_

 

is it compatible to your iPhone 3Gs???
 how much did u pay for it?

 thanks in advance


----------



## fulayg

Quote:


 is it compatible to your iPhone 3Gs???
 how much did u pay for it? 
 

I payed HK$920 that is about US$115

 It is compatible.. however, when u plug it in, it will come with a message "Accessory is not made to work with Iphone" 

 Simply ignore that. 

 In my opinion, I think this amp is worth buying if you want to listen to better quality music on the run on ur Ipod / Iphone. After burning "my own ears" into these... it makes a difference after I listen to them for 10 hours. 

 It is pretty expensive though


----------



## DOUGHN

@fulayg

 thanks for the info.. im eying on this or the cheapo Fiio E1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for my iPhone 3Gs+UE TF10pro


----------



## Yukster

I am not sure about the Fiio E1, but for the Audio Technicas, it keeps drawing power as long as you have it connected to the dock connector, even if you are not playing music through it. A pretty big minus point in my book.


----------



## chfshifter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Yukster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure about the Fiio E1, but for the Audio Technicas, it keeps drawing power as long as you have it connected to the dock connector, even if you are not playing music through it. A pretty big minus point in my book._

 

How much battery does it actually draw and how is it performing?


----------



## Yukster

On my iPod Touch 2G, if you leave it plugged in overnight, without playing any music, will bring the battery down from 100% to 50%. 

 As for the sound quality, for my commute, I have been listening to a lot of podcasts, so I really tell you how the sound quality has changed. 

 Some other small things that has been irritating me... I am not sure if its an issue with my dock connector, or just a general flaw, but when the plug is yanked hard, and the connection slightly gets disconnected and reconnects, some times the playback stops and all you get is static. The volume on the static is pretty loud too. Of course, this is happens only when I have my ipod in my pocket, riding a bicycle with a pretty heavy messenger bag slung across my body, so there is a lot of strain on the cable for the PHA30. Not your typical usage situation.


----------



## yugiyao

It seem like E1 to me.

 Not much improvement on SQ FWIR.


----------



## chfshifter

Anyone has any idea where to buy it in the UK / Hong Kong?


----------



## fulayg

I bought it at Mingo headphone in Mong Kok on Dec 21, 2009.

www.mingo-hmw.com

 Check out store locations there..

 there are a few stores in Mong kok.


----------



## nabuxster

Has anyone else experienced this? Sometimes when I start listening, if I press play from my ipod classic the volume suddenly jumps to 100%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not nice at all. Quickly learned not to have headphones on when starting, or to start playback from the amp's play button. Luckily I'm not using earbuds...

 Haven't noticed any battery depletion when not using the thing but haven't been really paying attention. Definitely not half the battery in one night. Right now it's showing full battery after being plugged overnight and a couple of hrs listening.

 I bought mine from bluetin.com for roughly 90€ +shipping, paypal costs, total circa 110€ delivered to Finland.


----------



## weili

Anyone compared this to ibasso t3 or t4 ?


----------



## Mad Max

So how's this tone correction circuitry I read about?

 That thing is so small already, would it have hurt to throw in a rechargeable battery to avoid using the ipod's?


----------



## Pompone

I received mine yesterday from benippon.com (http://benippon.com/fr/catalogsearch/result/?q=at-pha30i). I don't have another amp so I cannot tell the difference. I was also afraid to have made a mistake because of battery consumption. Wrong! AT designed it so that it does not draw too much energy from the ipod. Using it for a couple of hours yesterday, it did not seem to me an issue at all. I did not measure but my feeling is that it draws more power only when volume is really up (above 66%). I am running it on a Nano 3rd G 8Gb.
   
  Tha amp sounds good to me because now I can hear the "hiss" on my E2C . The sound is much better (clearer and cleaner), but I cannot tell whether it's just because it is amplified, because the "dock" plug is better, or because the amp is good. By the way, can anyone tell me if the dock plug bypasses the ipod's amplification stage ? If so, then the PHA30i amp is way better than the ipod's. It should not be a surprise since it's an aftermarket product.
   
  Overall it's a "real" portable amp, with better sound than the regular ipod jack line out. It's amazing what those little things can do. Now I'm getting second thoughts about acquiring a bigger amp, such as the Linearossa W3, not as portable that's for sure. I might change my earplugs first. Any idea is welcome but i'll check on the forum as well.


----------



## T.IIZUKA

I bought AT-PHA30i.
  It compared it with Fiio E1. 
   

   
   
  AT-PHA30i notes.
  It is a point "Since iPod nano" and "Since the fifth iPod generation" corresponding iPod.
   
  It is uncorrespondence at iPod mini and the fourth iPod generation before that. Because I own some models of the uncorrespondence, it is regrettable. 
   
  Comparison of sizes.
  It is remote control for portable CD player of Sony and Panasonic, Fiio E1, and AT-PHA30i in order from on.
   

   
  Next, comparison of Dock connector areas.
  Dock Cable (JPY105), Fiio E1, and AT-PHA30i.
  Because Fiio E1 has the amplifier substrate in this part, it is large. 
   

   
  Comparison of sounds.
  It connects it at the third iPod nano generation.
   
  Fiio E1 is better than the main body of iPod nano.
  Mid and Bass of AT-PHA30i are stronger than that of Fiio E1. 
   
  It is sold in the large-scale electric appliance shop in Japan.
  It is possible to audition by connecting my iPod/iPhone in the shop.
   
  Up to now, I have thought it is the best in the person who doesn't know Headphone Amp.
  The price has become JPY8000 or less.


----------



## b0klau

so my friend comes over and brings his ibasso d4 mamba along. We started to experiment with all kinds of cables, and we got this idea of using the at-pha30i as a LOD. so we hooked it up to the ipod and stuck a 3.5mm to 3.5mm into the headphone jack on the at-pha30i. than we stuck the other end in to the input on the d4 and voila! you've got a glorified LOD with remote! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It would be great if anyone can confirm this. Im planning on getting a ibasso p3+ or a meier corda headsix/xxs. i dont want to spend extra money on an amp, so it would be great if anyone can try this out on a different amp. I'm not great at describing sound quality so I wont get in to that. (im new to head-fi)


----------



## b0klau

sorry i meant spend extra on an LOD


----------



## ClieOS

It isn't glorified LOD, since the output of the AT-PHA30i isn't line-out at all. What you got there is a glorified double amping.


----------



## Ypoknons

Time to dig out the measurements guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see if it's really better than a iPod HO - or at least, better than which iPod models. It's unlikely to be much more powerful if it just uses the iPod batteries.


----------



## Pompone

What's "HO" ?
   
  I've been using the AT-PHA30i for 6 months now, and I cannot complain. It's amplifying slightly more, but enough, the Ipod signal. I don't know how this can be done but the sound is much better when I'm using the amp, vs simply using the Ipod "out". It should not be because the signal used by the amp is analog (at least that's my belief), but the point is that it's better.
   
  So, yes, it's louder and yes, it's better.  And last but not least, the amp does not drag so much on the batteries. In this respect, compared to the Iphone, it's another world. That's why I'm using my Ipod Nano (4G) to listen to music and podcasts and the iphone to call.


----------



## Ulick McGee

Regarding the impact on the battery life of the ipod/iphone, If the ipod/iphone goes to sleep, so does the Audio Technica amp.  They have an expensive MCU in there which puts the amp to sleep not just when the iphone is asleep but also in between key strokes - i.e. the MCU wakes up, executes the task, then goes back into low power standby.  They selected the headphone amplifier IC and the other components to draw as little power as possible and optimised the firmware expressly for this purpose.  The power draw of this amp is low when music is playing but the quiescent power drain when the ipod/iphone is asleep should be zero.


----------



## Pompone

Make no mistake; this amp is more than portable. It's tiny and sticks to an ipod/phone with a simple rubber band. It compares to Fio, not to Ibasso or others of the kind. But it does the job quite right and does not add weight in the pocket. So, basically, it's a very well designed product.


----------

